# SB 10L brazed oil fittings and misc issues.



## Metal (Oct 16, 2017)

So I've started the teardown and rebuild of my SB 10L, its in really nice condition, besides a few.... things.  I'm fairly certain it is a frankenstein monster of some sort, it has:
-a bed with zigzagging reinforcement bars between the two sides
-a saddle without the long extension out the back
-the QC gearbox with the extra row on the left
-1 3/8" spindle bore


anyways:
1-  One big one, is I cannot find an exploded diagram that includes the locations of the oil fittings, for example there are two tiny holes along the top of the tailstock, one looks like it has a brazed bronze spacer in it, the other is just a hole, obviously the previous owner was a bonehead, one of these should be a zerk fitting to oil the tailstock.

These are all over the place, I need a good way of replacing them with proper fittings or oil cups as they appear to be either brazed or screwed in, cut and filed down and I dont want to damage the cast iron?

2-  the chuck is rusted to the spindle, I've been zapping it with penetrate every day and will give a shot at removing it, I also have another independent chuck I can't get the screws out of (are the "claws" that hold them in stamped in or what?) and a drill chuck I need to disassemble them all to derust, any ideas for those?

3-  Ive done a SB 9" little guy so none of this is really new to me, is there anything specific to the spindle/bearings disassembly I should know for the bigger lathes?


----------



## Dave Paine (Oct 16, 2017)

I think some pictures will help others to understand.  Also what is the serial number.   This provides a lot of information on the as-manufactured lathe.

The lathe bed of my  Heavy 10 has X bracing in the lathe bed.  If this what you mean by zig-zag?




My tailstock has a single Gits oiler on the back side.  This may be missing on your lathe.




I do not know what you mean about a saddle without a long extension.   This is my saddle.and apron.  I do not have a taper attachment. 




The screws for the independent chuck may need the chuck body to be separated in order to get them out.

Good luck with the frozen chuck.  You may need to clamp the spindle cone pulley to hold the spindle fast.  Mount a bar in the chuck jaws then tap with a hammer.   Mine was stuck but not rusted.   I read about avoiding using the back gear since this could break the back gear.


----------



## Metal (Oct 16, 2017)

Maybe its a heavy 10 then, Ive seen other heavy 10's that apparently do not have that "x" reinforcement

I edited your images to show where these "fittings" seem to be located

One above each way on the left side of the saddle, and two on top of the tail stock, ive found one or two on the headstock too


----------



## Dave Paine (Oct 16, 2017)

Download the lubrication PDF from this site.  Look around there are other useful articles.  Someone may have drilled holes in your lathe.

I have also seen SB lathes with the area between the lathe rails more solid with some holes.

SB Lathe lubrication


----------



## Dave Paine (Oct 16, 2017)

I forgot to mention, I have two ball oilers on the left side of the saddle, one for each rail.  These cannot be seen in my picture.


----------



## Metal (Oct 18, 2017)

Well that helps, thanks!

One more question: what is the proper name for these oiler cups that I'll need to replace?


----------



## Dave Paine (Oct 18, 2017)

Do you mean the Gits oiler I show in my tailstock picture?

Available from a number of sources, including EBay.

MSC Direct has these and the ball oilers.

Oilers at MSC Direct


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 18, 2017)

The common name used by manufacturers and sellers is "oil cover."  Try a search on "Gits oil cover."


----------

